
Fiber Helps You Lose Weight - prostoalex
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/01/just-eat-more-fiber/550082/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits&amp;single_page=true
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16128838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16128838)

18+ points

